# Badass 2 wheeler



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello,
I'm a new member,i just finish my bike and now it's time for me to post it.
it's a homemade lowbike.
the OG frame:








the modified frame:








the tank:








the surprise:








the bondo frame:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

clean like that hole turn thing in the frame verry original :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

ah you're here homie   it was nice meeting you and i had a great talk with you to :biggrin: and nice bike man


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks homie from belgium  ,
now pics of the paint:
silver base:








murals:
































candy red paint:

























ALL DONE WITH SPRAY PAINT BY ME!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 30 2007, 04:42 PM~9113323
> *ah you're here homie      it was nice meeting you and i had a great talk with you to  :biggrin: and nice bike man
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

wow nice like how it splits in half


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

dam :0


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

damn the francaise are coming out strong!!!


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

looks good keep up the good work ! Lowride will never die as long as its in our harts and always on our minds
cant whate to see it finished
 dirtysouthhydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lmao at all this LA chit....

quit posing! come off original with it then you put some LA chit that has nothing to do with you.....lmao

start being like the japs! throwing west side up and dressing like cholos too..


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

something new I like it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 10:57 PM~9115985
> *lmao at all this LA chit....
> 
> quit posing! come off original with it then you put some LA chit that has nothing to do with you.....lmao
> ...


wathaaaaa :uh: you guys should be honered that we look up for what you guys do on the other side of the world


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice concept nice foreign country nice evrything 
should come out very clean


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 30 2007, 05:44 PM~9116256
> *wathaaaaa  :uh:  you guys should be honered that we look up for what you guys do on the other side of the world
> *


HONOR..WTF, RESPECT COMES FROM BEING ORIGINAL, COMING UP WITH YOU OWN CONCEPT THAT MAKE YOU STAND OUT FROM THE REST, THAT WHAT A BUILDER SHOULD DO! THATS WHEN HE EARNS RESPECT! "LA" IS BIG CITY IN THIS BIG CONTINENT, WE LAUGH AT THEM JAPS TRYING TO BE ALL CHOLO, ITS NOT HOW IT REALLY IS EVERYWHRE ELSE... THIS USA IS A BIG COUNTRY, WITH MANY BUILDERS...IF YOU SAY YOU GOT MOST OF YOUR IDEAS FROM HERE..."LAYITLOW" YOU LOOKING AT BIKES FROM ALL OVER! TO NARROW IT DOWN TO ONE CITY IS SILLY! 



NAW YALL GOT THAT TWISTED...LIKE ME IN LIVE IN TX, YOU WILL NEVER SEE "L.A." ON ANYTHING I OWN!! I DOESNT MAKE ANY SENSE...
TO ME ITS JUST BEING A POSER... BE YOUR OWN!! LOWRIDING IS A LIFE-STYLE. NOT AN IMAGE TO POSE


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Japan builds shit that is 10x better than anything TX :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 30 2007, 10:51 PM~9118861
> *Japan builds shit that is 10x better than anything TX :0
> *


anything..bit extreme
here and there maybe...they get respect for that! no one taking that away..they build some sic chit! they buy alot of chit done already too!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 30 2007, 10:51 PM~9118861
> *Japan builds shit that is 10x better than anything TX :0
> *


not so fast man. if you ever go down to the ship channel here in houston, you see cars gettin loaded into container ships all the time. most are going to japan.

they can build some nice shit.

but they BUY alot more


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Much props brotha. You took a plain swap meet ugly frame and turned it into a very nice bad ass lookin frame with a nice paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 03:57 PM~9115985
> *lmao at all this LA chit....
> 
> quit posing! come off original with it then you put some LA chit that has nothing to do with you.....lmao
> ...


That's his opinion. Not everybody feels that way. You do your thing! Great Bike! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 30 2007, 11:11 PM~9119097
> *That's his opinion. Not everybody feels that way. You do your thing! Great Bike! :biggrin:
> *


yes only an opinon, yes obvious not everyone feels that way...

it stands out...great looking bike and concept....i just dont get it...the homage.
something so different and so origianl deserves an original badge!!!
i think its awesome... if it was made and painted and fabricated from LA, that would be another thang...


you cadone it, would you put LA on your bike??


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 10:22 PM~9119203
> *yes only an opinon, yes obvious not everyone feels that way...
> 
> it stands out...great looking bike and concept....i just dont get it...the homage.
> ...



no this is what's going on my next bike























LOL

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 30 2007, 11:27 PM~9119255
> *no this is what's going on my next bike
> 
> 
> ...


funny you say that...this frame im fixing to weld up will have Lone Star Brand Badges...hehehehe :biggrin: 
just might make a line of them...limited edition! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 30 2007, 10:30 PM~9119281
> *funny you say that...this frame im fixing to weld up will have Lone Star Brand Badges...hehehehe :biggrin:
> just might make a line of them...limited edition! :biggrin:
> *


i think that would be sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 31 2007, 04:08 AM~9118414
> *HONOR..WTF,  RESPECT COMES  FROM BEING ORIGINAL, COMING UP WITH YOU OWN CONCEPT THAT MAKE YOU STAND OUT FROM THE REST, THAT WHAT A BUILDER SHOULD DO!  THATS WHEN HE EARNS RESPECT!  "LA" IS BIG CITY IN THIS BIG CONTINENT, WE LAUGH AT THEM JAPS TRYING TO BE ALL CHOLO, ITS NOT HOW IT REALLY IS EVERYWHRE ELSE... THIS USA IS A BIG COUNTRY, WITH MANY BUILDERS...IF YOU SAY YOU GOT MOST OF YOUR IDEAS FROM HERE..."LAYITLOW"  YOU LOOKING AT BIKES FROM ALL OVER! TO NARROW IT DOWN TO ONE CITY IS SILLY!
> NAW YALL GOT THAT TWISTED...LIKE ME IN LIVE IN TX, YOU WILL NEVER SEE "L.A." ON ANYTHING I OWN!!  I DOESNT MAKE ANY SENSE...
> TO ME ITS JUST BEING A POSER... BE YOUR OWN!! LOWRIDING IS A LIFE-STYLE. NOT AN IMAGE TO POSE
> *


Ok i understand,
but you can see on one faces 93 and LA on the other faces:
-93 this is my department
-LA is a city that represent lowrider culture for me...
-the bike is a connection with these 2 country.
and the letters are easy to paint... :biggrin: 

Thanks to all for your comments on the bike


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2007, 05:06 AM~9119032
> *Much props brotha.  You took a plain swap meet ugly frame and turned it into a very nice bad ass lookin frame with a nice paint job :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 31 2007, 01:24 PM~9120942
> *Thank you...
> *


more pics:
originals wheels:








original sprocket:








modified sprocket and brackets:








fork and sissy bars...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

more pics of the work,
originals wheels:








original sprocket:








modified sprocket and brackets:








fork and sissy bars...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry for double post(how to remove this???


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bad ass


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Edit it on th top right of your post


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WOW!!!! Badass93, :thumbsup: You do whatever you want to *your* bike because its your bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 30 2007, 09:27 PM~9119255
> *no this is what's going on my next bike
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2007, 07:40 PM~9123430
> *WOW!!!!  Badass93,  :thumbsup: You do whatever you want to your bike because its your bike.
> *


Thanks socios bc pres,you are a master for me! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 31 2007, 11:47 AM~9123493
> *Thanks socios bc pres,you are a master for me! :cheesy:
> *


Thank you. Your frame is really inspirational. Most people would have thorwn that frame away. Wait till you see my Lil Tiger. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I like your face parts, what did the chroming cost you?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 31 2007, 08:32 PM~9123829
> *I like your face parts, what did the chroming cost you?
> *


for :
fork,sissy bars,sprocket,cranck,handle bar,stem,headset:env 250 euros


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

nice bike, mucho propoz


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Now pics of my lowbike at his first show:Besançon(France)

















Damn :0 

























my simple display...


























murals homemade with spray paint!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:0 tres bien!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its cool but I am not feeeling the LA thang either. I also dont feel the felix the cat shit that fools put on there rides. I understand what it means just not me


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Oct 31 2007, 09:33 PM~9124317
> *:0 tres bien!
> *


Merci,
but :biggrin: i don't write very well


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

o me neither, i'm just in francais 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

tu velo est tres magnifique!!


francais 2 for ya bitch ass :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

te trois!


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

hehe nice bike , beau bike  lache pas le beau travail


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## nicklow (Jan 11, 2007)

NICE BIKE HOMIE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Nov 1 2007, 09:05 PM~9131747
> *tu velo est tres magnifique!!
> francais 2 for ya bitch ass :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Nov 1 2007, 11:49 PM~9133217
> *hehe nice bike , beau bike   lache pas le beau travail
> *


tinkietes,pour 2008 va y avoir du lourd:radical showbike with hydros!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nicklow_@Nov 2 2007, 12:09 AM~9133384
> *NICE BIKE HOMIE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

J'ai faim...


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

j'ai faim aussi!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

jvous gagne en francais  :roflmao: lol


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

quelle age a tu?


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

j'ai dix-sept ans. et vous?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

J'ai soixante-seize ans....:biggrin: jk, J'ai quatorze ans..


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9140436
> *J'ai soixante-seize ans....:biggrin: jk, J'ai quatorze ans..
> *


i'm 5 years old :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 3 2007, 09:42 AM~9144734
> *i'm 5 years old :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bob is in the kitchen


----------



## FOLSOM (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 2 2007, 07:00 AM~9137681
> *tinkietes,pour 2008 va y avoir du lourd:radical showbike with hydros!!!
> *


j"aimerai bien voir çà!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey what's up lowbikers  
During the last months i'm buiding a second bike with the same frame!
Because i want a bike with a nice design(look likes the best legions or finest bikes of the 90's) and a crazy paint...
few pics of the Badass I in November 2007 and one month later (after the feirst show)the frame has been destroyed!!!
































All the body work has been made by me...








































I think i go to do again the handlebar because the welds are shit!
I want a Mig!!!! :uh:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

The fenders ready for Primer and crazy paint... :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:| 


J/K homie, project lookin good, im thinking of making some custom fender myself you got me covered on that ATR?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

not sure milz, don't have any work space for the moment so its all backyard shit :biggrin: we will talk about it though  

badass, your project is looking good, props for that bro!!!  i'm realy lookin out to see this on the show circuit


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 9 2008, 08:46 PM~10830868
> *:|
> J/K homie
> *


what's the meaning?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

it means joking i think :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this bike is looking bad ass !!! are you going to keep the frame fold able i think that the main thing about that makes it unique


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 9 2008, 01:29 PM~10830726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 9 2008, 09:11 PM~10831031
> *this bike is looking bad ass !!! are you going to keep the frame fold able i think that the main thing about that makes it unique
> *


 :worship: Thanks all the people...
this is the same frame because i didn't find an another one in the dustbins :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

westbarrio!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR X_@Jun 9 2008, 11:31 PM~10831573
> *westbarrio!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


doing it big in france


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Badass93, AMB1800, MR X

hard working :biggrin:


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

did you use spary paint for the rims too


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Jun 10 2008, 12:16 AM~10832330
> *did you use spary paint for the rims too
> *


These wheels are from a BMX(total black epoxy) and have been hand polished.
There is just the side of wheel which is painted with spray paint(candy red) but that's very fragile!
The new bike will be painted by a professionnal who makes killah paints(murals, pinstrippings, candy etc...).


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 9 2008, 10:49 PM~10835721
> *These  wheels are from a BMX(total black epoxy) and have been hand polished.
> There is just the side of wheel which is painted with spray paint(candy red) but that's very fragile!
> The new bike will be painted by a professionnal who makes killah paints(murals, pinstrippings, candy etc...).
> *


BAD ASS BIKE HOMIE  KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING LOOKS REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 9 2008, 10:49 PM~10835721
> *These  wheels are from a BMX(total black epoxy) and have been hand polished.
> There is just the side of wheel which is painted with spray paint(candy red) but that's very fragile!
> The new bike will be painted by a professionnal who makes killah paints(murals, pinstrippings, candy etc...).
> *


I think I know who


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 10 2008, 08:16 AM~10836183
> *BAD ASS BIKE HOMIE    KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING  LOOKS REALLY GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie i'm crazy when i see your paint jobs :thumbsup: , i would like to paint as you but i think it's hard because it must to have o lot of materials and some years of knowledge  
pic of the split bike :cheesy: :


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 10 2008, 10:09 AM~10836386
> *I think I know who
> *


maybe but i have a muralist just side of my work!
But for a winner bike :biggrin: it must to have the best painter...you know jocelin :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

jep im gettin my winner painted by him to, he will have alot of work this year :biggrin:


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 10 2008, 01:25 PM~10836508
> *jep im gettin my winner painted by him to, he will have alot of work this year :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

old picture of my frame(winter2007/08):








TTT


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 9 2008, 02:29 PM~10830726
> *Hey what's up  lowbikers
> During the last months i'm buiding a second bike with the same frame!
> Because i want a bike with a nice design(look likes the best legions or finest bikes of the 90's) and a crazy paint...
> ...


*DAYMN!*


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks homies...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

For you(Layitlow members) i'm posting my last job on my lowbike...
15 hours of work!!!!!!!!all done by me  
I'm started from a Bmx wheel/48 wires and now it's a 95 wire wheel cross laced/polished/engraved!









Before/after:









Now it's time for the second wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Vins...


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

if i was u id take the break down part out and replace with some tubing


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 6 2008, 10:19 AM~11273991
> *For you(Layitlow members) i'm posting my last job on my lowbike...
> 15 hours of work!!!!!!!!all done by me
> I'm started from a Bmx wheel/48 wires and now it's a 95 wire wheel cross laced/polished/engraved!
> ...



damn dude this looks sic


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

the french are in da place


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAAAAAMMMMMMMMM didn't see all this!!!!!!!! CA TUE TROP!!!!!! all home made too, props for that vinz, when you bustin out with it? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:cheesy: Thanks my friend, it's hard for me at this time because i build my lowbike/i rebuild my new apartment(i'm the owner)/lot of barbecues and night clubbin and last but no least Chulitassssssssssss :biggrin:

"oui oui les françaises sont dans la place" :rofl:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

crazy work dogg uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

What'zuppppppppppppp Layitlow familia,
i finished the engraving on my seconde wheel :cheesy: , now it's time to relace the wires...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

YES 'SIR!!! :biggrin: Bon travail cousin  Keep your good work, tu as quelques choses d'unique etde qualité, congratulation!!  Peace


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 26 2008, 06:06 AM~11182987
> *old picture of my frame(winter2007/08):
> 
> 
> ...


I like that back part with the square tubing. You should do something like that to the front part.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its true that its looking very good, don't worry raul, badass knows what he is doing, he gets all his inspiration from the good old school bikes  i love that back part, it realy flows nicely with the skirt and everything  what you gonna do with the wheels nextup? chrome them or you gonna leave them polished? i think some gold accents would look very good and with a machine similar to mine its very easy to do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn this bike is bad


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:cheesy: BIG THANKS,
that's really a big motivation for me when i see all your comments!!!
to AMB: the wheels are just polished(aluminium wheel=no rust).
maybe the paint will be as your 6.4(champagne) and few gold parts will be good(nice combo i think and Mister X has bought a gold machine  )


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 18 2008, 02:27 PM~11636952
> *its true that its looking very good, don't worry raul, badass knows what he is doing, he gets all his inspiration from the good old school bikes   i love that back part, it realy flows nicely with the skirt and everything    what you gonna do with the wheels nextup? chrome them or you gonna leave them polished? i think some gold accents would look very good and with a machine similar to mine its very easy to do
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Sep 19 2008, 03:22 PM~11642634
> *:cheesy: BIG THANKS,
> that's really a big motivation for me when i see all your comments!!!
> to AMB: the wheels are just polished(aluminium wheel=no rust).
> ...


i know, i passed him the plan :biggrin: he has the same one as me, works good but you need alot of patience, especialy to do spokes :biggrin: it will look good in that color, gold leafing is beautiful on that color


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 26 2008, 07:06 AM~11182987
> *old picture of my frame(winter2007/08):
> 
> 
> ...





IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

VERY NICE WORK FRENCHY! LOL!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



ALL FROM THE HEART ..YOU CAN TELL BY LOOKING AT IT!







DAMN YALL SET IT OFF UP IN HERE WITH ALL THAT FRENCH...HHAHHAA


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah come on post a new spypic :biggrin: we all know you have been putting in some work  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12360989
> *yeah come on post a new spypic :biggrin: we all know you have been putting in some work  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 6 2008, 10:19 AM~11273991
> *For you(Layitlow members) i'm posting my last job on my lowbike...
> 15 hours of work!!!!!!!!all done by me
> I'm started from a Bmx wheel/48 wires and now it's a 95 wire wheel cross laced/polished/engraved!
> ...


you engrave that yourself?
damn thats crazy, has to take alot of time right?
I hope your bike lives up to it's excpectations, I know mine will :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mind wont. :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2008, 11:20 AM~12368176
> *mind wont. :biggrin:
> *


you have a bike?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry homies & girlz,
i didn't see your posts because on the 7 december i broke my right hand :angry: 
and the project is stopped during the 5 weeks of convalescence  ...
DO YOU WANT SPY PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS??? 
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0 you still gonna finish it right


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

do you have more spy pics????


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 5 2009, 10:56 PM~12612765
> *:0  :0  you still gonna finish it right
> *


I hope so!








homemade engraving :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: tu sais déjà ce que je t'ai dit, tu pourais en faire un petit metier extra, ta déjà un client en belgique mdr :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2009, 01:35 AM~12619744
> *I hope so!
> 
> 
> ...


  damn homie your gooood  
your going to twotone goldplate that or just chrome?
when are you dropping of your bike at Djoce his house?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: hhiihihhihi
chaque chose en son temps mon ptit tony...

all the custom parts will be chrome plating,

and the bike won't be painted by Djoce,because i want to realize custom painting long since...it's the time! :cheesy:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2009, 03:35 AM~12619744
> *I hope so!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hahaha c claire :biggrin: as i said looks great, keep up the good work


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2009, 02:35 AM~12619744
> *I hope so!
> 
> 
> ...



tu as du talent mec!


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

NICE RIDE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:cheesy: good news homies!!!
i have just finished to relace my 2nde wheel(95 wires) look at this:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAAAAMN BRO!!!! loooooooooooookiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing gooooooooooooooooooood :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 22 2009, 08:48 AM~12780281
> *:cheesy: good news homies!!!
> i have just finished to relace my 2nde wheel(95 wires) look at this:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 niiiice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 22 2009, 06:48 AM~12780281
> *:cheesy: good news homies!!!
> i have just finished to relace my 2nde wheel(95 wires) look at this:
> 
> ...


now we both have custom wheels :cheesy: 
yours look better homie


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 22 2009, 07:48 AM~12780281
> *:cheesy: good news homies!!!
> i have just finished to relace my 2nde wheel(95 wires) look at this:
> 
> ...


nice homie


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you lowlife-biker!  
I have a lot of probs with the second wheel=> i have broken the hub after 4h to relace the 95 wires!!!because i'm a "terminator" :biggrin: ,i'm broken my right hand 1 month ago and i'm mistaken when i relaced the 95 wires yesterday!!!
And now i have(i think lol) the first custom engraved combo wheels in France=>COCORICO :roflmao: 
TO BE COTINUED...

Next ========> time to paint


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

looks good! but not hatin but it looks too much like a bmx wheel! u never see daytons crossed like that but an a+ on the craftsmanship i like the engragiving!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 23 2009, 02:54 AM~12786089
> *looks good! but not hatin but it looks too much like a bmx wheel! u never see daytons crossed like that but  an a+ on the craftsmanship i like the engragiving!!!
> *


no hatin you  ,
when i started my project i had never seen the same wheel(that's just my own idea ) and i didn't want 144/72 or fan china wheels as all european lowbikers.But i find it on LIL few weeks ago ...i think.








So thanks you for comments on craftmanhip and engraving!  

have you pix of daytons crosslaced wheels?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey homies, i have a lil prob  
i did'nt find still my cylinder for my hydraulic setup,help me!!!
i search a mini hydraulic cylinder that it takes place of the spring,it's a single act cylinder like these lowbikes/trikes:
Asylum,Pinnacle,Lil Devil,Problemas,Casino Dreamin,Freddy's Revenge,...
i search that for ex but i think it's a custom cylinder made by toyshopcustoms...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice bro


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 23 2009, 11:19 AM~12790161
> *Hey homies, i have a lil prob
> i did'nt find still my cylinder for my hydraulic setup,help me!!!
> i search a mini hydraulic cylinder that it takes place of the spring,it's a single act cylinder like these lowbikes/trikes:
> ...


same problem for my oldschool set up  

I've just got an air cylinder


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SAC_TOWN, CE 707
whats up bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 23 2009, 01:53 AM~12790210
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SAC_TOWN, CE 707
> whats up bro
> *


nothin.....how you been ?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

just got done moving other then that ive been cool


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 23 2009, 02:08 AM~12790227
> *just got done moving other then that ive been cool
> *


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 23 2009, 02:19 AM~12790161
> *Hey homies, i have a lil prob
> i did'nt find still my cylinder for my hydraulic setup,help me!!!
> i search a mini hydraulic cylinder that it takes place of the spring,it's a single act cylinder like these lowbikes/trikes:
> ...


hope you figure something out homie, maybee hit some of the homies up (rec, manny, toyshop,..)
wheels look real tight, try lookin for oldschool lowrider whitewalls with the lowrider logo on them that would look sic


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 23 2009, 02:19 AM~12790161
> *Hey homies, i have a lil prob
> i did'nt find still my cylinder for my hydraulic setup,help me!!!
> i search a mini hydraulic cylinder that it takes place of the spring,it's a single act cylinder like these lowbikes/trikes:
> ...


vas dans un magasin de fourniture industrielle et demande a voir pour des verin hydraulique de buté de machine industrielle.sa existe rarement en simple effet alor demande les model a rapelle par ressort!l'avantage c que tu na pas besoin de poids pour que t tige de verin rentre et sa fonctionera beaucoup mieu que les verins pro hopper de bike


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

ouai tinkietes j'commence a bien comprendre ce qu'il me faut:
1 verin hydrau simple effet(retour par ressort) mais de petite dimension.
J'veux pas de trucs style pro hopper car ma fourche n'est pas en 2 parties(enfin 4 je veux dire), le verin sera a la place du ressort!!!
Je sais pas si on peut utiliser un verin pneumatique a la place car on en trouve plus facilement?
J'ai commencé a trouver des societes specialisées...a suivre


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 24 2009, 03:09 AM~12800013
> *ouai tinkietes j'commence a bien comprendre ce qu'il me faut:
> 1 verin hydrau simple effet(retour par ressort) mais de petite dimension.
> J'veux pas de trucs style pro hopper car ma fourche n'est pas en 2 parties(enfin 4 je veux dire), le verin sera a la place du ressort!!!
> ...


pour utlizé les verin pro hopper tu n'est pa oblijé davoir une fourche en 4 parti amigo.
ba je pense que sa sera vraiment pa eviden de trouvé un verin hydraulique pour mettre a la place de ton ressort.et puis je pense qu'il faut un plus gro débatement pour que lhydro soit vraiment plus evikasse ke lair.
perso si c pour renplacé ton ressort vise de l'air sa sera bien moin honnéreu et beaucoup plu simple a trouvé.en plus avec lhydro selon la puissance que tu ora g bien peur que la buté de ressort ne prenne une clake a la longue.
enfin c mon avis donc aprais je ne suis certain de rien....;


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

verin pro hopper trop long pour moi!
je m'en fait pas pour le verin ca existe, faut juste fouiner un peu.
je fais pas un Hopper!!!je vais pas y foutre un setup 10 batterie!!!lol...et je cherche pas a le faire jumper, juste a le dropper, c'est un lowrider pas un 4X4.
bref pour l'instant ya des trucs plus importants que l'hydro que je dois finir et puis ca sera tjs l'occasion de le faire evoluer par la suite...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

invasion francaise sur le forum hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 24 2009, 12:51 PM~12802400
> *invasion francaise sur le forum hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


bien sure mutherfuckas


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yo bro utilise un cylindre a air au lieu comme model de marque bimba modele#093 ou 123 ca va dire bore de 09 set 1-1/16" est facteur de puissance de .9 x pressure de air pis le 12 cest plus large avec un facteur de puissance de 1.2 x pressure de lair qui rentre. le 3 signifier le stroke qui est le deplacement de 3" donc 3" de mouvement


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 25 2009, 03:24 AM~12804877
> *yo bro utilise un cylindre a air au lieu comme model de marque bimba modele#093 ou 123 ca va dire bore de 09 set 1-1/16" est facteur de puissance de .9 x pressure de air pis le 12 cest plus large avec un facteur de puissance de 1.2 x pressure de lair qui rentre. le 3 signifier le stroke qui est le deplacement de 3" donc 3" de mouvement
> *


Thanks homie, Clippard make good air cylinders( and the site is really easy to choose the perfect cylinder)too.
But you don't know if it's good to use an air cylinder with Hydraulic tech???
I think the cylinder joints won't be in good condition with oil???



my bike primered...


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 01:07 AM~12807275
> *Thanks homie, Clippard make good air cylinders( and the site is really easy to choose the perfect cylinder)too.
> But you don't know if it's good to use an air cylinder with Hydraulic tech???
> I think the cylinder joints won't be in good condition with oil???
> ...


damnnnnn sa defonce!!!!!!!bien joué une turie ce fram et c fenders !!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!

BEFORE:
















AFTER few hours of work...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 02:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...



Now that's bad ass! Good work homie


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 03:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...


Wow.


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

big difference and that frame is one of a kind!!! swingin


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 04:07 AM~12807275
> *Thanks homie, Clippard make good air cylinders( and the site is really easy to choose the perfect cylinder)too.
> But you don't know if it's good to use an air cylinder with Hydraulic tech???
> I think the cylinder joints won't be in good condition with oil???
> ...


the bike is bad ass

ya des cylindre a air (avec un melenge de hydo fluide) qui marche avec 500 PSI de marque bimba apart ca je sais pas si d'autre manif en fond qui marche a haut pression


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

bonne nouvelle ça! le mien est un bimba.Faut tester ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2009, 03:35 AM~12619744
> *I hope so!
> 
> 
> ...


putain c'est du beau travail!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 6 2009, 11:54 AM~12621150
> *:uh:  :biggrin: hhiihihhihi
> chaque chose en son temps mon ptit tony...
> 
> ...


tu vas peinturer ton bike toi meme? :0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2009, 11:23 PM~12810296
> *tu vas peinturer ton bike toi meme? :0
> *


Yes sir!!! :biggrin: 
i like the crazy lowrider paintjobs with candy/flakes etc...and i would like to do my job but the life has managed me in ohter ways  .
Now it's time to try it...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

that looks tight man, i like those rims


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

shit looks good homie


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

my new toy hno:


----------



## tempest (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 02:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...



I just came up on a complete bike ,the exact one fenders ,wheels ,100% complete.....just ugly orange..maybe I 'll have to do something with it on this side of the pond :biggrin: ...GREAT WORK MAN!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2009, 11:20 PM~12810273
> *putain c'est du beau travail!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i'm coming back from the chrome plater :cheesy: !!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

haaaaaaaaaaaa comment ca tue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0   

ca va etre une tuerie quand ca va sortir ca  beau boulot :thumbsup:

keep it up homie


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 14 2009, 11:20 AM~13570101
> *haaaaaaaaaaaa comment ca tue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> ca va etre une tuerie quand ca va sortir ca    beau boulot :thumbsup:
> ...


la satisfaction apres toutes ces heures de taf!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I gotta give mad props on this build, It's coming out hella tight bro. :thumbsup: Keep putting it down out there.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 14 2009, 01:55 AM~13569968
> *i'm coming back from the chrome plater :cheesy: !!!
> 
> 
> ...


I think someone was lying when he said he wouldn't bust out his bike in may :biggrin: 

lookin good bro


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 14 2009, 03:58 PM~13570955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry homie but no Badass2wheeler in May  ...
i have still a lot of work...


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice work Hommie...Badass for real :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

c vraiment une turie !!respè homie


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

looks sweet


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 14 2009, 10:34 AM~13572454
> *Thanks homie
> Sorry homie but no Badass2wheeler in May  ...
> i have still a lot of work...
> *


I hope to meet you anyway


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 14 2009, 02:55 AM~13569968
> *i'm coming back from the chrome plater :cheesy: !!!
> 
> 
> ...



show the complete pic bro!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 01:07 AM~12807275
> *Thanks homie, Clippard make good air cylinders( and the site is really easy to choose the perfect cylinder)too.
> But you don't know if it's good to use an air cylinder with Hydraulic tech???
> I think the cylinder joints won't be in good condition with oil???
> ...


   I dont know if you already said but what color are you going to paint it?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

At the beginning i want a champagne paint but for me it's not an eye catcher paint for a radikal lowbike  .I'm a fan of levi/Doc's paintjobs and manny's too so i think my bike will be yellow with patterns flaked and candy gold :cheesy: and lot of hided details... :biggrin: 

And you Mister President :biggrin: any news on your trike???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 14 2009, 11:32 PM~13580927
> *At the beginning i want a champagne paint but for me it's not an eye catcher paint for a radikal lowbike  .I'm a fan of levi/Doc's paintjobs and manny's too so i think my bike will be yellow with patterns flaked and candy gold :cheesy: and lot of hided details... :biggrin:
> 
> And you Mister President :biggrin: any news on your trike???
> *


 :yes: But you gotta wait like everyone else. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 15 2009, 07:32 AM~13580927
> *At the beginning i want a champagne paint but for me it's not an eye catcher paint for a radikal lowbike  .I'm a fan of levi/Doc's paintjobs and manny's too so i think my bike will be yellow with patterns flaked and candy gold :cheesy: and lot of hided details... :biggrin:
> 
> And you Mister President :biggrin: any news on your trike???
> *


 :0 :0 gonna look good bro


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> show the complete pic bro!





> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 14 2009, 11:38 PM~13580954
> *:yes: But you gotta wait like everyone else.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: it's the european way :biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

ACHETE :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

TOUT DE SUITE! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Fuckers i have a lot of pression on my head!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

fait chier que jtrouve pas la video du film starsky et hutch ou il dit TOUT DE SUITE plein de fois comme ca :roflmao:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

for UNDERSTAND BETTER  

for my homie badass

buy :rant: 

http://www.voitures-americaines.com/voitur...hp?siteid=16273


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Apr 17 2009, 01:47 PM~13607621
> *for UNDERSTAND BETTER
> 
> for my homie badass
> ...


6500 is a lot for that


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 17 2009, 01:48 PM~13607637
> *6500 is a lot for that
> *


 :loco: we liv in france


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I know homie but that still is alot even for europe but if it runs ok and the engine is fine than the price would be ok


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 18 2009, 12:52 AM~13608661
> *I know homie but that still is alot even for europe but if it runs ok and the engine is fine than the price would be ok
> *


its a good price bro, we talkin about a 37 bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 17 2009, 03:53 PM~13608676
> *its a good price bro, we talkin about a 37 bro
> *


is it a cady or a chevy, I didn't check that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 01:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...


CLEAN! :0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

my first try  :









my second try :cheesy: :


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 28 2009, 07:04 AM~13713517
> *my first try  :
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 28 2009, 08:04 AM~13713517
> *my first try  :
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK BADASS93


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks international bike builders...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 30 2007, 08:51 AM~9113390
> *Thanks homie from belgium  ,
> now pics of the paint:
> silver base:
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Oct 31 2007, 01:23 PM~9124242
> *Now pics of my lowbike at his first show:Besançon(France)
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Sep 18 2008, 11:09 AM~11635348
> *What'zuppppppppppppp Layitlow familia,
> i finished the engraving on my seconde wheel :cheesy:  , now it's time to relace the wires...
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 02:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5: 
WESTBARRIO C.C HOMIE


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 28 2009, 03:04 PM~13713517
> *my first try  :
> 
> 
> ...


just finished... :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

truelly BAD ASS


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 5 2009, 12:10 PM~13792255
> *just finished... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** you should open an engraving bussnis!
when it comes to handlebars you will beat me :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

went trough the complete topic once more and damnit fool it will be close between me and you, can't wait to know the results :biggrin: 
what color you goin with brother?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 I think i'm lacking of training...

The color is a lil secret bro :biggrin: 
I'm flaked the fenders today and the paint is progressing good...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 5 2009, 01:24 PM~13793082
> *:0 I think i'm lacking of training...
> 
> The color is a lil secret bro :biggrin:
> ...


so you ain't getting it painted by djoce :0 ?
btw, you say you won't be going to illzach but I know its a lie :biggrin: 
you have everything you need :biggrin: 
can't wait to see it, I might bring something cool to illzach to, who knows


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: ,my fisrt custom paint...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 7 2009, 11:19 AM~14118269
> *:0  :biggrin: ,my fisrt custom paint...
> 
> 
> ...


I love the way you do everything yourself


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jun 7 2009, 11:34 AM~14118355
> *I love the way you do everything yourself
> *


x2222222222222222222    very good home made job !!!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow c'est du solide ce travail!!! Pushin' in the hard way


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

That's not finished,pinstripping and gold leafing very soon but not by me :biggrin: !


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jun 7 2009, 12:27 PM~14118686
> *That's not finished,pinstripping and gold leafing very soon but not by me :biggrin: !
> *


    cant wait to see it


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Suppppppp homies,can you help me for my big project?  
I search a small futurecraft dump(or other aircraft small dump) like on the nice pink Oldies bike(betty boop).He wanted to sell me a dump and check valve but after 3 PM with him i have no news.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 05:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...


real dammmm sick job homie keep up the good work !!!!!  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 5 2009, 03:10 PM~13792255
> *just finished... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:  
 T T T !!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 5 2009, 01:10 PM~13792255
> *just finished... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

mad props bro. This bike is gonna be sick!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 26 2009, 09:44 PM~15790719
> *Suppppppp homies,can you help me for my big project?
> I search a small futurecraft dump(or other aircraft small dump) like on the nice pink Oldies bike(betty boop).He wanted to sell me a dump and check valve but after 3 PM with him i have no news.
> 
> ...


bump!!!

Thanks


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaosfactory (Jan 14, 2009)

Arf! motivation motivation!!!

Good work...
you'll polish that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

sick


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Dec 10 2009, 12:58 PM~15937374
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

suppppp :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

glad to see your still alive :biggrin: looking good bro! but finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 19 2010, 02:08 PM~16336701
> *glad to see your still alive  :biggrin:  looking good bro! but finish it!  :biggrin:
> *


this isn't me the prob,just my stripper who take lot of time!!!
the deadline will be hard to keep it for the netherland show but it will be ready!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

,this week i have found all my fittings(i have 3 kind of fitting!!!) and hydraulic tube for my setup.And today i have made my hardlines...
















now i wait the come back of my frame to put in place the setup and design the pump supports.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 30 2010, 01:08 PM~16461225
> * ,this week i have found all my fittings(i have 3 kind of fitting!!!) and hydraulic tube for my setup.And today i have made my hardlines...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like that


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 25 2009, 01:28 AM~12807513
> * thanks and you don't see all details on the pix!!!
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...


wow you did all that in a few hours?!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 30 2010, 10:21 PM~16461587
> *wow you did all that in a few hours?!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW....Great Bikegreat build up..cant wait to see it when dunn..


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Jan 31 2010, 10:19 AM~16466183
> *WOW....Great Bikegreat build up..cant wait to see it when dunn..
> *


i think in few weeks...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

very cool shit man!!!! keep it up!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THIS IS A BADASS BIKE LOL, DAM HOMIE PROPS ON YOUR BUILD ITS COMING OUT NICE!!! AND YOUR GETTING DOWN ON THAT ENGRAVING TOO CANT WAIT HOW THIS ONE COMES OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

bike is coming along way. looken good. major props for a great job now can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 1 2010, 11:05 AM~16475152
> *bike is coming along way. looken good.  major props for a great job now can't wait to see it complete.
> *


me too homie! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jan 30 2010, 02:08 PM~16461225
> * ,this week i have found all my fittings(i have 3 kind of fitting!!!) and hydraulic tube for my setup.And today i have made my hardlines...
> 
> 
> ...



c'est super mec!

Respet!! :wow:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

but there is a small problem! :happysad: 
The pressure from pump go to the "vent" port and it's not good!!!i see that yesterday i think i rebuilt the hardline today.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

yo your bikes comming out real good bro lookin foward to seein it completed


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

just a spy pic that i have shown to my homie Amb1800.
The bike is cleared now and put back together except the hydraulic setup...few weeks before the coming out :biggrin: .


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## chaosfactory (Jan 14, 2009)

spy pics for no one :twak: :nono:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

my lolow is on hydro today!!!
:biggrin: .
http://www.vimeo.com/10673751


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

can't believe nobody replied to this yet! RESPECT man! you never see WORKING hydro on bikes, everybody mounts their shit for show purposes but this is working, thats crazy man and comming straight from france  some people need to step back and learn how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 4 2010, 03:24 PM~17094151
> *can't believe nobody replied to this yet! RESPECT man! you never see WORKING hydro on bikes, everybody mounts their shit for show purposes but this is working, thats crazy man and comming straight from france    some people need to step back and learn how to do it  :biggrin:
> *


because no one rides juiced its all about points anyways so what does it matter whether it functions or not. but nice work on the bike


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Apr 4 2010, 12:05 PM~17092877
> *my lolow is on hydro today!!!
> :biggrin: .
> http://www.vimeo.com/10673751
> *


WHY IS THE BIKE COVERED?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i ride mine and it works perfect and i show it also :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 4 2010, 06:50 PM~17095466
> *i ride mine and it works perfect and i show it also  :dunno:
> *


ever heard the term 1%ers. you and i are in that minority.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 5 2010, 12:38 AM~17094605
> *WHY IS THE BIKE COVERED?
> *


for keep some suspense for his first show in July...^^


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

supppppppp homies!
After few hydraulics tests my futurecraft dump has a leak,one of the o-ring is died hno: 








I change it tomorow...


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

The dump is cleaned and rebuilt with a new O-ring,the setup is working again!
:cheesy: 
video: http://www.vimeo.com/11396767


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin: First coming out this month for a professional shooting in Paris...
First show the next month...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Jul 20 2010, 03:51 PM~18090790
> *:biggrin:  First coming out this month for a professional shooting in Paris...
> First show the next month...
> 
> ...


looking good  we see each other soon then :biggrin: long time ago huh, can't wait to see this bike in real life


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

LA PHOTO EST TROP PTITE ON VOI RIEN :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vegASS_@Jul 20 2010, 08:35 PM~18093122
> *LA PHOTO EST TROP PTITE ON VOI RIEN :biggrin:
> *


tu le verras en vrai dans qqs semaines bro!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

What'suppppppppppp Lil members!
it's time for me to show you my lowrider bike after his first show the last week end.i took third place to this european contest after the trike Sweet Dreamz(amb1800 took second place)and the 12inch Ghetto Birdie(vegass son's bike is the winner).there was 15 lowriders bikes(12"/16"/20"/26" lowrider bikes & trikes)so only one category.
The BadassIIwheeler is my ultimate lowbike(2 and half years to build this bitch!)and a homemade creation save the pinstripping/gold leafing and chrome plating.
few pics from the show:

















the 3 winners and the organizer from left to right=>
Amb1800(2nd place),Vegass son(Adaem Winner),Virgile the organizer and me(3rd place)








my friend Amb1800 and me:









BadassIIwheeler on the display:








...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

*BAD ASSSSSS* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)

nice pics homie


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 10 2010, 09:36 AM~18274306
> *
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE BIKE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Bad ass bike and bad ass build :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 12 2010, 03:16 AM~18288295
> *Bad ass bike and bad ass build  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

very nice! good job homie


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 10 2010, 08:21 AM~18274176
> *What'suppppppppppp Lil members!
> it's time for me to show you my lowrider bike after his first show the last week end.i took third place to this european contest after the trike Sweet Dreamz(amb1800 took second place)and the 12inch Ghetto Birdie(vegass son's bike is the winner).there was 15 lowriders bikes(12"/16"/20"/26" lowrider bikes & trikes)so only one category.
> The BadassIIwheeler is my ultimate lowbike(2 and half years to build this bitch!)and a homemade creation save the pinstripping/gold leafing and chrome plating.
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!! that is bad ass!!!!!!!!!! i have a question tho, i see a spring in your forks so wheres the cylinders?

the paint is very nice, what kinda pump is that, is it a marine pump?


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi sprocket,
yes that's right homie the spring is still in the fork also the cylinder fit perfectly in the spring!
I have just a 1.5 inch movement but that's working!!! :biggrin: 
The pump is from a french car(peugeot 205 ragtop),it's a minipump who's working on 12V.
The paint is my first try with a hvlp paintgun,this bike is a homemade build except the pinstripping/leafing and the chrome plating not a perfect job but a good one! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

The buildup:

the base: a Gotlieb 70/80 model,a grandma bike find in the street!!!









my first bike :


































the new bike:

















lower arm insquarre tubing(like the wrapped frames on the cars)curved to low the bike:

















column cutting with the same schwinn measures and mockup:

















frame building:

























nice design like the old school bikes:









a nice gift,when i bought it i don't know if the bike will work...it's a mini hydraulic pump from a french ragtop:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

body working during the winter days  :










































split frame:









customparts were inspired,by Manny's bike shop and Legions bikes but with my own thing:
































j'en profite pour chopper qqs parts par ci par là comme la selle old school:








mockup the handlebar will be rebuilt because not a good welding!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

first try design on the fork:
















after 1hour and half and 10 patterns i find the good design!!!









bill hines style:








6 months of working:


























Crazy thing on the bmx wheels!i wanted more wires and cross laced, i made 95 wires wheels cross laced!!!









backyard working :biggrin: :


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Doc inspired me for the engraving:









































custom part engraving:

























ttt...


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

63 sun Dance from south side cc has inspired me for the paint:

























fork engraving:

















one year of working on the bike!!!



























primer before the paint and mockup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

i was really in love of the awesome levi paintjob:

























the turntable but it doesn't turn  :

















first try on pedals but really bad:








my homies from my club help me to find a nice pedal design,thanks WB cc:









a cool idea with these lil knock offs!









badaboom :cheesy: : 

















handlebar rebuilt:
















PAN!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

good time in may 2009,i start my custom paintjob with a hvlp paintgun(first try) :biggrin: :

























step of masking:

















bling bling:


























paint in the backyard!!!









after some work:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

a lil custom steering wheel:









pump engraving:
















original tank will be rebuilt in brass by a friend's father:









My homie Eddy Chaos a good french pinstripper make his art on my shit :biggrin: :

































hydraulicsssssssssssssss:


































my best gift for my lowbike:a 1961 Futurecraft 3 ways solenoid valve,a 1960 parker check valve and a Bendix connector,i was really happy when i saw that in my mail box!









ted wells style for the dump position:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

no murals on this bike but a good strip:









hardlines on my setup...

















first hydraulic test,that's workingggggggggggggggggg! :boink: 









frame come back:

























custom parts like on the 58 perfect score:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Stressssssssssss timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

































a small old school back light found in england like on the bombs:








a nice gift from my father :









pump brackets engraved:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

first shooting made myself :biggrin: :









































patterns under the frame if you did'nt see it:

















flakes in the sunlights:

























the plaqua:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

what does the pump hook up to??? i dont see no cylinder..is it hooked up to the spring???


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

he has a air cylinder num nuts


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Dang, good job with that bike man...when I saw the frame you were using, I was thinking this bikes gonna be horrible hahahaaa. Great job.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

did you spray that whole bike with Auto Air colors :0


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Aug 16 2010, 12:50 AM~18315670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the yellow is a water base car paint and that's right the miniflakes and candy water base are autoair paint(candy is a shit!)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Ouais j'adore ton bike...Absolument superbe Badass!!!


----------



## vegASS (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2010, 02:35 AM~18346928
> *Ouais j'adore ton bike...Absolument superbe Badass!!!
> *


merci Dave ca me fait plaiz venant de toi!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 14 2010, 04:09 PM~18309739
> *first shooting made myself :biggrin: :
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Aug 19 2010, 06:15 PM~18352488
> *Very nice
> *


thanks


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

BadassIIwheeler in action:
http://www.vimeo.com/15096708


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

the second show for my lowbike this year in Belgium at mechelen.
i have polished the futurecraft dump and done new hardlines for it.Now the bike is finished and the hydraulic setup work really good during these awesome 2 days. :cheesy: 
the new display with some mirors and the split frame open!


























i want to thank all the guys/girls from LIL who give me the envy to build this awesome lowbike like:
legions bc(i'm a fan of your style!),Finest kreations bc and all lowriderbike clubs and solo builders  ...

now it's time for me to build a bomb! :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats the baddest refab trike frame I ever seen who did that paint job bro


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 20 2010, 09:46 PM~19118530
> *thats the baddest refab trike frame I ever seen who did that paint job bro
> *


that's a training project...
i have done the custom frame,parts,engraving and paintjob!
there is just the chrome plating,gold leafing and pinstripping have been done by professionals. 

i forgot, i have built the hydraulic setup featuring aircraft parts too! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

real bad ass  nice work


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Nov 20 2010, 03:41 PM~19118801
> *that's a training project...
> i have done the custom frame,parts,engraving and paintjob!
> there is just the chrome plating,gold leafing and pinstripping have been done by professionals.
> ...


you did a realy good job on it bro hands down one of the baddest bike I ever seen from that part of the world


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 20 2010, 11:14 PM~19118964
> *you did a realy good job on it bro hands down one of the baddest bike I ever seen from that part of the world
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

THAT bike is no joke that shits sick.....great job man.....how you get the spokes like that????


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> THAT bike is no joke that shits sick.....great job man.....how you get the spokes like that????
> [/b]


i have used 48 cross laced wires wheels from a Bmx and i have doubled all the spokes,now these custom wheels are 95 wires Fan cross laced! :biggrin: 
there is lot of work on these parts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 14 2010, 04:09 PM~18309739
> *first shooting made myself :biggrin: :
> 
> 
> ...


  cool bike homie. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice Work! Truly a bad ass build!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@Aug 10 2010, 09:36 AM~18274306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

very good job homeboy! this bike is too fuckin' sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by del barrio_@Dec 17 2010, 03:10 PM~19350663
> *very good job homeboy! this bike is too fuckin' sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks my friend!

the last things on my setup: new hardlines in brass steel and the dump has been polished.I think nobody has the same display like me! :biggrin: 
























in few weeks(in 2011),LIL friends i will show you my new big project


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

BAD ASS BIKE


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave: *BONNE FÊTE COUSIN!!!! PROFITES-EN BIEN.....



<span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY COUSIN!!**!!*</span>


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Dec 20 2010, 10:39 PM~19376774
> *:wave: BONNE FÊTE COUSIN!!!! PROFITES-EN BIEN.....
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY COUSIN!!!!</span>
> *


merci!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

supp lil brothers,
there was a small oldtimers meeting in my town the last week-end and the weather was so nice i came out my lowriderbike outdoor :cheesy: .
some pics:

































































i forgot! i have my new and last lowrider project:a 1939 chevrolet master deluxe!
A dream comes true...:
some pics when i bought my car this winter...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

real nice pic's :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Second show this month for the Badass II,nice weather and i meet a friend with his 62 freshly painted with a dark grey/brown.  
My hydraulic setup works really good again!some demos all tha day.

























lowrider corner :biggrin: :


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

this month was my car club 5th birthday near to spain,nice weather with my homies ...


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Man that's a bad ass bike bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad asss


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

this is the color im looking for, for the spongebob bike!


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

ey nice bike homie...
is a big change
since tha 1st
pic u post 
up:thumbsup:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice bike:thumbsup: you put alot of work came out nice. good luck with youre 39


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

picture of my bike at a belgium autoshow this month










some others pics during the show=> http://119953.aceboard.fr/119953-1028-12909-0-Malines-2011-come-back.htm


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

RESPECT!
SICKASS WORK & BADASS BUILDER


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks bro!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Coming out of my BadassIIwheeler in a french Kustom magazine.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats and badass as always :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> congrats and badass as always :thumbsup:


thanks bro.


----------

